# Von 6000 Leitung 16000 kein Unterschied !?



## Kevaldo (3. Juni 2011)

Heyho,
nunja ich bin ja bei 1und1.
Wir hatten eine 6k Leitung.
Dann haben sie uns ein Angebot gemacht dass wir auf 16k umsteigen + HD-Telefonie + Simkarte für kostenlose SMS und Handygespräche für nur 4,99 mehr im Monat.
Wir haben natürlich zugesagt.
Als wir die 6k Leitung hatten stand bei der Fritz box:
DSL bereit, 6,8 MBit/s  639 kBit/sDann bekamen wir E-Mail dass 16k geschaltet wurde.
Simkarte haben wir "noch" nicht bekommen und HD Telefonie da merken wir auch kein Unterschied.
Nach der Schaltung stand bei der Fritz box:
DSL bereit, 6,8 MBit/ 639 kBit/s
Hmm...
Ich habe 1und1 kontaktiert und die meinten dass das die höchst Leistung ist. Was ich aber kaum glaube weil die sonst nicht ein Angebot gemacht hätten.
Wir haben eine Fritz box 7240

Hier ein paar Werte falls das weiter hilft:

http://www.imagebanana.com/view/bbr0dqb7/Fritzbox.PNG
Naja die meinten die könnten auf die tatsächliche Leistung den Preis reduzieren naja dann wären wir immernoch bei der 6k Leitung^^
1und1 hat bei uns immer schnell geantwortet nur seit ca. 2 Tagen antworten sie nicht mehr.

Weiß einer woran das liegen kann ??
Wenn 1und1 irgendetwas interesantes an mir schreibt schreib ich es hier rein


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Juni 2011)

Bei DSL ist es ein Glücksspiel welche Bandbreite man letztlich erreicht. Deswegen wird auch immer mit "bis zu 16000 kbit" beworben. Die Telekom wollte mir auch mal einen 16000 Zugang andrehe, obwohl zu der Zeit bei uns maximal 1000kbit möglich waren....
Der einzige Zugang bei dem (fast) immer die versprochene Bandbreite erreicht wird, ist Internet über das Kabelnetz. Ich bin bei Unitymedia und habe "echte" 32000 kbit. Da wäre ich bei einem DSL Zugang wohl niemals dran gekommen

Aber davon mal ganz abgesehen, trenne die Fritz Box mal ein paar Minuten vom DSL Netz und setze sie auf Werkseinstellung zurück. Danach müsste sie eigentlich deinen Zugang korrekt erkennen.


----------



## Kevaldo (3. Juni 2011)

Dass mit "bis zu lalall" ist mir schon klar aber da muss sich doch mindestens 1kbit/s verändern =( ?
Werkeinstellungen habe ich sie schon gestern gemacht aber vom Netz trennen.. hm mache ich gleich mal^^

Okay habe sie vom Strom getrennt ja und da steht immernoch 639 kbit/s


----------



## TheEngine01 (3. Juni 2011)

Da die Provider die Leitungsgeschwindigkeit regeln, kann es sein, dass Deine Leitung stabil nicht mehr hergibt. Schöne Verarsche von 1und1. Ich bin auch bei Unitymedia und habe echte 64 Mbit.. tolle Sache.

An Deiner Stelle würde ich nochmal den Support von 1und1 kontaktiern und wenns nix bringt vom Vertrag zurücktreten.


----------



## kuer (3. Juni 2011)

TheEngine01 schrieb:


> Da die Provider die Leitungsgeschwindigkeit regeln, kann es sein, dass Deine Leitung stabil nicht mehr hergibt. Schöne Verarsche von 1und1. Ich bin auch bei Unitymedia und habe echte 64 Mbit.. tolle Sache.
> 
> An Deiner Stelle würde ich nochmal den Support von 1und1 kontaktiern und wenns nix bringt vom Vertrag zurücktreten.





Das hat wehnig mit verarsche zu tun. Die Angebote sind feststehend und werden vorher nicht geprüft. DU solltest immer vorher die Max. leistung testen.
ich bin bei 1und1 und vom Support sehr angetan. Schnell und konstruktiv. Telekom kann nur 6000 liefern und 1und1 liefert 16000  Stabil. 
Wenn bei dir nur 6000er stabiel läuft, wirst du auch nicht mehr bekommen. Also solltest du deinen Vertrag anpassen. Wozu bezahlen was du nicht bekommst. Das machen die am Telefon.
Mit Unitymedia habe ich nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Bei STörungen dauert es bis zu 3 Tage, bis was passiert. Sorry geht garnicht.
Deinen Vertrag kannst du auf jeden Fall beenden oder anpassen. Deine Fritzbox kann auf jeden fall 16000. Software ist aktuell hoffe ich. (Über die Box selber aktualisieren)


----------



## Kevaldo (3. Juni 2011)

Hm ja Software ist aktuell^^
Ja Support ist fast immer klasse und schnell muss ich zugeben^^
Ich warte erstmal auf die Antwort
Naja früher stand da ca. 800 kbit/s nur dann haben sie dass gemerkt als wir ein Internetproblem hatten und haben ja auf 639kbit/s runter gezogen oder wie man es nennen soll^^
Wie meinst du dass aber mit "wirst du aber auch nicht mehr bekommen"...
Glaube nicht dass die mich verarschen voll und 0 kbit/s mehr geben
Naja wir gesagt ich warte auf die Antwort^^


----------



## needit (3. Juni 2011)

Ich wohne in einem "ausbaugebiet". im mom sind bei mir über dsl nur 6k verfügbar. Allerdings haben wir einen normalen Fernsehkabelanschluss über den wir jetzt unser i-net laufen lassen. Wir könnten bis 100k verbindung, haben uns aber für 64k (bekommen aber ca 70k raus, weil kaum auslastung ) entschieden. eig müsste das für jeden gehen, der einen fernsehkabel anschluss hat.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (3. Juni 2011)

sowas ist ärgerlich aber liegt einfach an der struktur die genutzt wird.
denn anbieter wie 1&1 usw. mieten eigtl. nur vereinzelte knotenpunkte für deinen zugang bei der telekom.
das heisst das wenn du pech hast ist der nächste zugangspunkt für dich einfach mal locker 50km entfernt (wo du immer vorher hingeleitet wirst) und somit das signal darunter leidet.
kann dir als telekom kunde nicht passieren die haben ja das netz^^
ein indikator wo dein zugang ist, ist die von deiner tel.nummer die ersten 3 zahlen (nicht die ortsvorwahl).

mfg


----------



## Kevaldo (3. Juni 2011)

Ja die ersten drei sind 759 und jetzt xD?


----------



## schrotflinte56 (3. Juni 2011)

und die vorwahl? weiss ja nicht wo du wohnst

mfg


----------



## kastagier (3. Juni 2011)

Also das Angebot von 1 u 1 ist wirklich eine verarsche! Schließlich sollte sie vorher die Leitung messen um zu sehen, wie viel bei dir ankommt. 
Die Geschwindigkeit ist auch abhängig davon, wie weit du vom nächsten Leitungsschnittpunkt entfernt bist. Logischerweise ist weiter weg schlecht. Da kann dann 1 u 1 auch nichts machen. Sie können zwar die vollen 16000 auf deiner Leitung ansetzen, aber wenn deine Entfernung vom Knotenpunkt zu weit ist kommt eben nicht alles an. 
War bei mir auch so. Hatte vorher rund 16000 wobei der Knotenpunkt ca. 100 Meter entfernt war. Jetzt bin ich umgezogen und der Punkt liegt jetzt knapp 3 Kilometer entfernt und es kommen nur noch 8500 an. So ist das halt!

Edit: Wurde auch bereits gesagt. Hätte mal lieber alles lesen sollen, na ja


----------



## Kevaldo (3. Juni 2011)

Ja ich dachte wenn die Angebot machen dass auch 16k verfügbar ist^^


----------



## Kevaldo (3. Juni 2011)

Also ich habe eine Antwort erhalten:
Wir haben Ihren DSL-Anschluss sofort eingehend überprüft und freuen uns Ihnen 
mitteilen zu können, dass wir die Störung behoben haben. Ihr Anschluss verfügt 
nun wieder über die maximal mögliche Bandbreite.  Falls wider Erwarten erneut 
Beeinträchtigungen auftreten, sind wir jederzeit gerne für Sie da.

Aber in der Fritz box steht immernoch 639 kbit/s -.-
Was haben die da denn geändert 0,01 kbit/s oder was =(


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (3. Juni 2011)

also bei 1und1 habe ich auch viel von probleme gehört was den speed angeht, ich bin seit jahren bei Acor/Vodafone und hatte immer vollsten speed und nen guten support !


----------



## needit (3. Juni 2011)

vllt solltet du den anbieter wechseln. hoffe mal nicht dass ein problem mit deiner fritzbox besteht.


----------



## widder0815 (3. Juni 2011)

Was in deiner Fritzbox steht ist doch völlig Rille , lade dir was Runter (am besten bei chip Online) und dann siehst du was du für eine Leitung hast 
Und was da steht ist das was du bekommst , da kann 1&1 nix tun , du solltest den 4,99€ zusatzvertrag kündigen .


----------



## BloodySuicide (3. Juni 2011)

Kevaldo schrieb:


> Ja ich dachte wenn die Angebot machen dass auch 16k verfügbar ist^^


 
Och die verkaufen auch dort Internet, wo keins geht.
Die standen auch im nem Einkaufszentrum mit nem Stand, in nem Gebiet wo kein DSL möglich ist. Als ich bei der Netzproduktion war, haben wir dort immer Mittagspause gemacht. Wir ham des DSL dort gerade ausgebaut und es sollte erst 8 Monate später alles fertig und verfügbar sein


----------



## Kevaldo (3. Juni 2011)

NE das ist nicht Rille.
Wenn da 500 kbit/s steht kann ich ja wohl kaum mit 650 kbit/s downloaden xP
Und kannst mir ja Link schicken bei Chip gibts viele Downloads 

OKay hat sich geklärt..
Mitarbeiter hat angerufen und meinte 16k Leitung ist nicht verfügbar..
Die Dämpfung ist einmal 23 und 25 dB
wenn die unter 20 ist dann kann man nochmal nachfragen.
Joa kann man nix machen^^


----------



## needit (3. Juni 2011)

hast du nen fernsehkabelanschluss?


----------



## Bruce112 (3. Juni 2011)

wenn schon hier über dsl provider geschieben wird  ,will ich mal ne frage stellen .


die provider machen ja werbung bis zum 32mbit usw,die sache ist das es nur 3,2 mbit ist und nicht mehr .

wiso ist die rede von 32 mbit , da muß doch ne komma sein 3,2 mbit .

ich bin bei unitymedia 1 play 32 mbit sauge mit 3.2 mbit und nicht mit 32 mbit   voll die verarsche von providern


----------



## BloodySuicide (3. Juni 2011)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> wenn schon hier über dsl provider geschieben wird  ,will ich mal ne frage stellen .
> 
> 
> die provider machen ja werbung bis zum 32mbit usw,die sache ist das es nur 3,2 mbit ist und nicht mehr .
> ...



Verwechselst du grad M*Bit* mit M*Byte*? Du bekommst auch deine 32 oder 50 MBit


----------



## Kevaldo (3. Juni 2011)

Jo kla habe ich Fernsehanschluss warum fragst du?


----------



## needit (3. Juni 2011)

ich hatte ja schon geschrieben, dass man übers fernsehkabel auch i-net bekommen kann. dort sind noch riesige kapazitäten und man bekommt teilweise mehr als man eig gekauft hat. frag einfach mal deinen anbieter (wir sind bei unitymedia) der wird dir auskunft geben ob er so etwas anbietet.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (3. Juni 2011)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> wenn schon hier über dsl provider geschieben wird  ,will ich mal ne frage stellen .
> 
> 
> die provider machen ja werbung bis zum 32mbit usw,die sache ist das es nur 3,2 mbit ist und nicht mehr .
> ...



wenn du mit 3,2 mb/s lädst hast du doch die vollen 32 mbit


----------



## needit (3. Juni 2011)

also ich hatte kurzeitig 32k leitung bis wir auf 64k sind. und ich habe immer mit 4 mb/s gedownloaded


----------



## art90 (7. Juni 2011)

entweder wurde dein dslam-profil nicht umgestellt, oder du hast vergessen, den router für 15 minuten vom stromnetz zu trennnen.

DSLAM-Datenrate Max sollte nämlich so aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

